# 1/32 Scale P-38 Lightning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello everyone.
Gave myself a break on Sci-Fi till things get better.
So I am currently working on this: 


Build pics start here:
P-38 by JGG1701 | Photobucket
Comments & suggestions always welcome.:nerd:
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Wabuilder (Jun 16, 2016)

This will will make a nice break from your usual Modeling subjects. :wink2: Looks good so far.



*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you.
Hope not to disappoint.:smile2:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

P-38 is my favorite plane of all time. I have at least one kit, but don't have the guts to even start it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you for the encouragement guys.:nerd:


Small update!




More starting here:
P-38 by JGG1701 | Photobucket

-Jim G.G.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

She is looking really nice with the primer on her. 

Some of the seams look pretty large, out of the box. How do you rate the kit overall?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

edge10 said:


> Some of the seams look pretty large, out of the box. How do you rate the kit overall?


Thanks.
:grin2:
I would give the kit a B-/C
Mainly because of the large seems. I had to fill the up the gaps with J B Weld after gluing. 
Also there are fit issues to tackle as well.
But I _*think*_ the worst is over..................................for now.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sneak Peak::wink2:

-Jim G.G.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

So, what did you use for the silver coat? Is that ACLAD? I've never done an aluminum finish before.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Revell kit is not "bad". Remember it is a good 40 years old now. So, it is typical for the early 70s and not a 2016 kit. But, with some TLC you can make a nice kit out of her today, like this one!

The newer Trumpeter kit is a lot cleaner without the heavy raised detailing


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

edge10 said:


> So, what did you use for the silver coat? Is that ACLAD? I've never done an aluminum finish before.





djnick66 said:


> So, it is typical for the early 70s and not a 2016 kit. But, with some TLC you can make a nice kit out of her today, like this one!


Thanks guys!:nerd::grin2:

The aluminum base coat is Tamiya "rattle can" Spray Lacquer TS-17 Aluminum Silver.
Here is a small update:

-Jim G.G.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks great. Those Tamiya sprays are great for 1) metallics 2) large models


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Slowly but surely...............................................:nerd:

-Jim G.G.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks awesome!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*PUDGY" decals?*

Well I hate to ask this but, does any one out there have any spare 1:32 scale P-38 UDGY" decals? Thae set that came wit the AirForce Star.
Naturally the ones that came with the kit (To old I guess. ( I even tried them)
E bay ones fall apart.
Thank you.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You might want to check Zotz. They make a 1/32 Pudgy set. Not sure WHICH Pudgy it is for... there was more than one and some were OD.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you friend.
Unfortunately I am all tapped out on the $$$ seen. The paint I got for this wiped me out.:surprise:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I dig that you're tapped out now and your decal is no longer useable, but some advice for the future. With older kits and with decals that are suspect always spray them with a decal film. Testors makes a spray "decal bonder" and Microscale makes a brush-on/airbrushable liquid.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> The newer Trumpeter kit is a lot cleaner without the heavy raised detailing


Yeah, true, but the model will retail for *$600.00*!!! 

But, I know... FreeTime's pre-order price is $350.00 and includes free (Continental US only) shipping. Ya does _gets what's ya pays for!_ 

Doug


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> You might want to check Zotz. They make a 1/32 Pudgy set. Not sure WHICH Pudgy it is for... there was more than one and some were OD.


Thanks. Looks like I may have to wait.



Owen E Oulton said:


> I dig that you're tapped out now and your decal is no longer useable, but some advice for the future. With older kits and with decals that are suspect always spray them with a decal film. Testors makes a spray "decal bonder" and Microscale makes a brush-on/airbrushable liquid.


Thank you sir, I appreciate the advice.





-Jim G.G.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Radiodugger said:


> Yeah, true, but the model will retail for *$600.00*!!!
> 
> But, I know... FreeTime's pre-order price is $350.00 and includes free (Continental US only) shipping. Ya does _gets what's ya pays for!_
> 
> Doug


Not sure which kit you are referencing, but the Trumpeter kit can be had now for about $100: 

1:32 Trumpeter Lockheed P-38L-5/L0 Lightning - TR02227


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

edge10 said:


> Not sure which kit you are referencing, but the Trumpeter kit can be had now for about $100...


Wow. Edge, you're right. I was on the wrong page. The cutaway sub lists for $600 MSRP not the P-38! Damn. _Hate it_ when I do that...

Doug


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Pilot On A Stick!*









And just for fun --- Pilot On The Can::wink2:


Coming soon ..... Finished Model.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Done!:nerd:








For what it's worth , you can follow my build here:
P-38 by Jim Graham | Photobucket
I would like to thank Vaderman for his help & inspiration. Thank you Scott.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Congratulations! She came out really nice.

A really nice tribute to Tommy McGuire.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

edge10 said:


> Congratulations! She came out really nice.
> 
> A really nice tribute to Tommy McGuire.


Thanks.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks Great!https://www.dropbox.com/s/c6gtlh5zv7j9gv6/2016-10-15 23.26.45.jpg?dl=0


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you.:grin2:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thought these were kinda cool.






-Jim G.G.:nerd:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I finally got around to making a video.
Hopefully you guys & gals will like it:




















-Jim G.G.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

JGG1701,

Very nice build and display. You can see you put a lot of work into this project.

Phillip1


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Phillip1 said:


> JGG1701,
> 
> Very nice build and display. You can see you put a lot of work into this project.
> 
> Phillip1


Thank you Mr. Phillip 1
I appreciate it. 😁
Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow! Very nice work on one of my favorite subjects.
I'm not sure how I missed this 1st time around.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> Wow! Very nice work on one of my favorite subjects.
> I'm not sure how I missed this 1st time around.


Thank you very much. 
-Jim G.G.


----------

